# finding sponsorship jobs in australia



## cornish dave (Mar 29, 2010)

hi all i was wondering if any body knows of any good websites advertising jobs in which the employer will sponsor there employees to stay in the country, as i need to find a sponsor pretty fast. 

do you have any advise/experiences in finding a job that will sponsor you. any help at all would be much appreciated thanks guys


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Cornish Dave, 

Have you tried the links in the 'PLEASE READ....' post? There are a couple for sponsorship - that's all I have to suggest. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi! I've been a silent reader of this forum but never registered/commented...until now. 

The removal of the MODL list caused my plans to go out the window - "wasted" my time and money getting skills assessment done and taking IELTS. My current option is to get work and apply later using Australian experience to claim some extra points.

The "Work Aus" link does not work (listed in the "Please read". Please share if there are any websites - I couldn't find any online.

I guess it depends on the job one is after. My suggestion, Cornish Dave, is to send out resumes to any jobs advertised, even if they mention that they would only hire people with work rights in Australia. That's what I'm trying to do at the moment. If you know what company or where you'd like to work, try searching for companies in that state/area and get contact details. Write to them and send them your CV even if they haven't got jobs advertised. Who knows what would happen - I'm hoping for a miracle.  I've seen it happen before - give it a go.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jewoley said:


> The "Work Aus" link does not work (listed in the "Please read". Please share if there are any websites - I couldn't find any online.


Thanks for letting me know - I've removed the link. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

